# WestLine By Stanley



## woodshopwidow (Mar 6, 2012)

I ran across a hand plane a few days ago with a sticker that said "Westline by Stanley". The Japanning is blue. It's appears to be a #3, but I'm not sure.
The price listed was $45. 
What can you tell me about this plane? 
I've been trying to find information on this but have had no luck. 
The only mentioning I've been able to find is a listing on ebay. 
I'll post a pic as soon as I can get one.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Western Auto house brand.

$45 is on the high side. It might be made to a lower
standard than the Baileys. $30 would be a better
buy, imo. #3's aren't uncommon, though I don't
think I've ever owned one.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Any relation to the "red" Handyman series planes? There is one downtown for about $10. About a smallist #3. This one is a might rusty, though the red parts are still quite red….


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Could be. I didn't mean to imply the Westline brand
is common. #3 size Stanley planes are common though.

Stanley Handyman planes… umm, well. They suck..


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

$45 is to much IMHO.


----------

